# Undead - Krieger -Realm  Frostmourne sucht gilde



## headstylee (5. November 2006)

hi...

ich 23 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suche nette gilde.. 

krieger untote lvl 20 atm.. eher anfänger.. ist mein einziger und erster char...

wäre nett wenn sich auch für einen anfänger wie mich was finden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meldet euch via pm oder icq: 296546930


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Schön das du auf nem vollem server anfängst -.-


----------



## headstylee (5. November 2006)

keine ahnung.. ich hab da angefangen wo kollege von mir spielt..

aber inzwischen macht das spiel soviel spass das ich einfach fast nur noch wow spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

headstylee schrieb:


> keine ahnung.. ich hab da angefangen wo kollege von mir spielt..
> 
> aber inzwischen macht das spiel soviel spass das ich einfach fast nur noch wow spiele
> 
> ...


Ahja^^


----------

